# Outlook 2007 does not display new emails??



## accountingph (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello,

I am forced to be a tech guy against my will in my job as controller. Recently we purchased a new dell PC that came with Office 2007 Sm. Bus. Edition with Outlook 2007 with bus. contact manager. The original .pst file was on a network and was from Outlook 2003. When 2007 gets a new email it shows up on the left as a number (as in how many new emails are in your inbox but does not show the emails in the pane on the right. It will show them if you go into another folder and then back into the inbox. I have been researching this for awhile but no luck. From various sources I have tried the following:

1-the inbox has no rules or filters applied
2-Windows firewall has outlook.exe as an exception and antivirus is norton 10.1 on our server.
3- Ran Office diagnostics (no problems found).
4- renamed the following files and restarted outlook (extend.dat/frmcache.dat/outcmd.dat)

I have noticed a few people have posted this problem around different places but no definative answers. Any other suggestions for me. Thank you very much


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

1. Is the PST file still on the network or has it been moved to the computer locally ?!
2. When you highlight the Inbox (with new emails in brackets) does it say "There no items to show in this view" or does it just not show the NEW EMAILS , and only the old ones ??


----------



## accountingph (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. The .pst file is on our server not on the local PC. When you highlight the inbox folder it shows just the old e-mails still there. In order to see the new ones you must go into another folder (i.e. drafts) and then back in the inbox. It's like the inbox does not refresh itself.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Suggestion :

1. Create a PST file on the local computer. 
2. Set it as the default folder for a little while.
3. Allow emails to be downloaded to the new PST file.
4. See if the same behaviour is repeated.
5. If it isnt then its "probably" because the PST is on the network.

PS : Is the PST on the network so that its auto backed up frequently !??


----------



## accountingph (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll give that a shot when I come back from days off. I did re-do the profile (it is for our sales manager) but I used the same pst file. The pst is on the network server (as is all of our pst files (and documents) for various people (they have outlook 2003 though, this is the only one with the new 2007 Office software). We do this in the event of a crash of an individual system they do not lose their email or documents.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Awright. I have subscribed to this thread. So I should know once you post a reply. Will check back then. All the best.


----------



## accountingph (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmmm, didn't work, same thing. From searching the net it seems like a few people are having the same problem with outlook 07. Just can't seem to find a solution that fixes it. It's not a huge deal just frustrating.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

One last try. Have you tried Outlook /cleanviews in the RUN window ?


----------



## accountingph (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't heard of that before. How do I do that. 

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

From Start --> Run --> [type] Outlook /cleanviews <HIT OK>

This will open Outlook with any user specific views disabled.
See if the issue occurs again after this.


----------



## DYMongoose (Jul 2, 2007)

Is your e-mail coming from Exchange, or is it a pop3 server? If you're using exchange you may be running outlook in cached mode. This would cause the new e-mails to not show up...


----------



## zli (Aug 15, 2007)

I had the same problem using the exchange server. I even saw some of the new emails but did not see all of them. Creating a new .pst file and not using the cached exchange mode did solve the problem. Now I have switched back to the cached exchange mode and everything seems to work fine as well. Thanks for all the hints.


----------



## vb5816 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello, I have an Outlook problem. I'm Outlook sine last 6 months and I logged in after last weekend and found no emails in my outlook. It was showing only 10 emails where as I have emails of 18MB. I checked the path where outlook files are present which are of the same size. I tried importing from the same but no luck.
Please help me recover my mails in outlook as it contains most of my company data.
Regards,
Vishal


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since the original poster hasn't been back in over a year, I'm going to close this thread. Anyone with a similar problem, START YOUR OWN THREAD PLEASE.


----------

